# Mass Snow!!!!



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Just kidding! This is my back field at 8 AM this morning. 2/2/07 and it was 31 degrees with not a drop of snow. It is depressing. Maybe we'll get some tonight.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

Damn, I was getting a little bit jealous there for a minute. We got a nice dusting this morning. Melted already. I'm going to go cry now. :crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

We didn't get a flake. Tonight they are saying 1-2, but we'll see. I wish we could get 2" tonight. I am going ATVing tomorrow and a fresh layer of snow would be great.


----------



## kkls2006 (Jan 10, 2007)

Antnee77;363794 said:


> Damn, I was getting a little bit jealous there for a minute. We got a nice dusting this morning. Melted already. I'm going to go cry now. :crying:


It's pretty sad when people are reduced to saying "We got a nice dusting this morning"!!!!


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Nice back field. 

I hope you posting a picture with deep snow covering it soon.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

First Time Out;363790 said:


> Just kidding! This is my back field at 8 AM this morning. 2/2/07 and it was 31 degrees with not a drop of snow. It is depressing. Maybe we'll get some tonight.


I know the feeling man! We were forecast to get 1-3" last night, didn't even get a dusting!:crying: I still haven't plowed once this season!:crying: I hope we get at least 1-1/2" tonight (if we get anything at all!), so I can plow!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Yaz;363938 said:


> Nice back field.
> 
> I hope you posting a picture with deep snow covering it soon.


Thanks. We have four acres of fenced in fields and then some other paddocks. We have 5250 feet of 3 rail white vinyl fencing. Looks like we will be getting some snow tonight after all. It is coming down pretty good.


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

First Time Out;364072 said:


> Looks like we will be getting some snow tonight after all. It is coming down pretty good.


I'm watching it come down as i'm typing this, lets just hope it hits the 2 or 3 inch mark. I really want to use my new to me truck for the first time.


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks good here. its coming down nice. but it's onley going to be 1 to 3 inches. 

Hay First Time Out. You have a sled that you use on that back field ? looks like it would be a great place for snowmachines. I have a ten acre's of land... We go trail riding often.

Even though we have ten acres after you drive it awhile it seems so small..LOL


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

First Time Out;364072 said:


> Thanks. We have four acres of fenced in fields and then some other paddocks. We have 5250 feet of 3 rail white vinyl fencing. Looks like we will be getting some snow tonight after all. It is coming down pretty good.


xysport Let's see the field now!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Mainer;364117 said:


> Hay First Time Out. You have a sled that you use on that back field ? looks like it would be a great place for snowmachines. I have a ten acre's of land... We go trail riding often.


I have a ATV, no snowmobile... yet. I'll go take some pics of everything this afternoon.


----------

